# Taking the G-Man to the LLM



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

An overwhelming response from the masses.....sorry fellas but I can't fit everyone in my little skiff. I've filled the seat with another buddy. 
See ya out there.


----------



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

If I only had a babysitter for my 2 yr old I would have jumped at that offer to fish the LLM in your gladeskiff. I had a 4 day trip to Port Mansfield planned out last weekend, but had to change plans after seeing the 29 MPH wind forcast. Good luck and give us a trip report.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Trip was great. It was a lesson for me...the shallow/clear water reds were quite picky and snubbed my gurglers and small bonefish like shrimp flies on many occasions. Water was glass and it was overcast.
We were pretty far up on the flat, but still adjacent to fairly high traffic area.
It was kind of funny, because at times it seemed like all I could hear was rev limiters going off in the distance from all the scooters.
My buddy, who is a novice fly fisherman, hooked a red on a tan gurlgler all on his own while I was wading off after some big tails. His First saltwater fish on fly...I was pumped. We put a few more 20"s on the rod throughout the wknd. 
We had plenty of fun catching specs under the lights back at the river house though.

Anyways, the Gladesmen performed like a miracle boat out there. NEVER, was i limited to where I could go, and with a buddy on the bow, it poled like a dream (not so dreamy poling solo on a breezy day). At one point we had a bit of a scare. We had just come off the flat and were hopping on plane back into the ICW, and my motor hesitated and did right in the middle of the channel. I opened the hatch and started priming the bulb....it was not gaining pressure....kept priming....nothing. Had my buddy check the tank, and it was practically still full. So I paddled over to the shore line and pulled the lid off the ZUK. Fuel canister in the motor had definitely lost prime. I figured my bulb was shot, so I check the tank myself. The fuel line quick disconnect had worked its way off the ...I said "shit yeah". Reattached, primed her up, and off we went.

Here's a pic.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Glassssssssssss


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Took my quick disconnect off. It was leaking air. Don't need it. Just one more thing.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Did you ever update your build thread with pics of the finished gman? It's too far away in that first pic to get me chubbed


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

yobata said:


> Did you ever update your build thread with pics of the finished gman? It's too far away in that first pic to get me chubbed


Hey you in the bushes over there!!! Stay away from my boat pervert!!
No, I need to post some final pictures. I've installed my under gunnel rod holders, added a powerpole micro, painted my casting platform white, and painted my grab bar and grab bar mount white (that's attached to the frigid rigid cooler). 
I'll get some pics posted soon.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

I daydream about scenes like these


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

POCtied said:


> I daydream about scenes like these


I do too...the LLM delivers!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks amazing out there, on my bucket list. Slime up that skiff!!!


----------

